

Google Play grows bigger than Apple's App Store in 2014 - arielm
http://blog.appfigures.com/app-stores-growth-accelerates-in-2014/

======
mtmail
Number of apps doesn't matter if the majority of those (in any app store) are
bad quality. I've seen a developer with 17.000 apps.

~~~
arielm
Fair point. With their non-existent review process it's much easier to deploy
spam/malware (or plain crap) to the store.

That said however, look at the categories that have been getting most of those
new apps. Games in particular, wasn't a category that was as busy in years
before. That to me is where the shift is happening, and I'd attribute it to
the success of freemium apps (which is most likely the result of putting
Android devices in the use of mainstream users).

